# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  This Kevin Levrone now? nooooooo..........

## tifus

been trolling these forums for years....just getting info and i always had admired kevin levrone for his arms and shoulders. i never thought i would see him in this state...someone please tell me this video is a fake and this guy is not really him just a look alike. please. If this is old news let me know....i usually troll many forums on bodybuilding and have never seen this.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...Lir9WECA&hl=en

----------


## DesiBoy

No, it has to be real. Look at the tattoos on his forearms. They perfectly match with Kevin's. As far as I know he wants to be an actor now so he totally gave up on bodybuilding.

----------


## tifus

all i can say is if it is real...man im depressed...he hasnt kept any of the gains only being out a few years....even after being a pro arnold still looked great in his movies years later. :Frown:

----------


## Timm1704

yes its old news. Kevin stopped competing afew years ago now, and ive read several posts by people who are disgusted at the was he presently looks. In my opinion, he looks pretty healthy and happy, and he used to drop down in weight dramatically inbetween contests anyway. Dont feel sorry for the man, he has the best genes in the world for a start, but losing size when he clearly wanted to isnt a bad thing

----------


## stpete

That's crazy. He didn't keep anything. He looks to be 185-195? Crazy.

----------


## FireGuy

Even when he was competing he stated he would often not touch a weight for 6 months out of the year and only lifted precontest. Too bad cause he had some incredible genetics although you would not think so after watching the video. Not 100% convinced it's him.

----------


## tifus

well if it is him .....it humbling for me to see.....reminds me that he is mortal.....just didn't wan't to believe.

----------


## firmechicano831

He looks worse then me. lol

----------


## kloter1

Yea its him. I dont care how he looks nowadays i just cant believe he participated in that video.

----------


## Reed

I'm glad he gotta that small honestly, it proves to people that you can get huge and then stop bodybuilding and you won't keep all that extra weight.

----------


## Amorphic

unbelievable. im shocked. speechless in fact.

----------


## tifus

ok so its been 24hrs since ive seen this video and after the initial shock....and dissapointment i actually find it funny as hell.  :Welcome:  . i would love to know how he stacks his shit to get rdy for the olympia to go from that to 2nd runner up. Now that would be a real secret of the pro's!

----------


## Reed

It is quite funny, I like the part where he says "he isn't even that big" and other dude tells him "he will be game day" CLASSIC!! I wonder if when there making that vid if they knew thats how he did it or just coincidence??

----------


## T_Own

> It is quite funny, I like the part where he says "he isn't even that big" and other dude tells him "he will be game day" CLASSIC!! I wonder if when there making that vid if they knew thats how he did it or just coincidence??


lol yeah that part was funny. 

how can people be "disgusted" with how he looks? its his life, who cares what he chooses to look like? pursuing any career is a good move, especially one with more longevity (compared to BB)

----------


## Reed

> lol yeah that part was funny. 
> 
> how can people be "disgusted" with how he looks? its his life, who cares what he chooses to look like? pursuing any career is a good move, especially one with more longevity (compared to BB)


100% agree and more money

----------


## tifus

im not really disgusted but more shocked....i just thought it would be hard for someone at the level to let himself go that much. Up till this day i was using his tribute video's as modivation and a target for my own bb. Not that i would get that big.....but just wanted it as a goal. But till this day i still say he always had awesome conditioning and really new how to get " ready on gameday" . this video here is just one of many that show how sick he once looked.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...LOm9CFBQ&hl=en

----------


## warchild

repost

----------


## joe2009

is a shock to see him in that shape but again as a few have said it is his own life and if he doesnt want to lift weights anymore its his choice.
he is probably being smart aswell because if he kept his size he would of been a typecast actor and wouldnt of been taking seriously

----------


## CSAR

> he is probably being smart as well because if he kept his size he would of been a typecast actor and wouldnt of been taking seriously


Agreed. When he first broke into acting, he was typecast in low-budget action flicks, because he was still pretty muscular. He looks like he's trying to break out from that mold, as actors like Bruce Willis have demonstrated their everyman versatility and ability to transcend genres. Personally, I thought he was hilarious and the drastic difference between how he looked during his competition days versus now made it even funnier.

----------


## Jakt

his build isn't bad, he is made to look bad there, if he did a carbb up, and lost a lil fat he'd be fine... but ya, you have to also remeber all the juice these guys take... or he took... o well

----------


## ray0414

wow so is that what happens when a pro stops juicing? if u didnt know who kevin was, just seeing that video u would never think that guy in the video was a pro bodybuilder, just some shmuck off the street. ive seen alot guys on this forum who look better than that.
and i think that hes definite proof that u cant look like that without lots of steroids or hgh, otherwise he would keep alot of the muscle. id love to see jay cutler or coleman after a few years of not juicing, they'd probably be like 200 pounds with bloated bellys.

----------


## Jakt

> wow so is that what happens when a pro stops juicing? if u didnt know who kevin was, just seeing that video u would never think that guy in the video was a pro bodybuilder, just some shmuck off the street. ive seen alot guys on this forum who look better than that.
> and i think that hes definite proof that u cant look like that without lots of steroids or hgh, otherwise he would keep alot of the muscle. id love to see jay cutler or coleman after a few years of not juicing, they'd probably be like 200 pounds with bloated bellys.


lol, they alreay have bloated bellys and look fat, idk why the fk they win anything, they look like cattle

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

that was funny as ****!

----------


## ray0414

> lol, they alreay have bloated bellys and look fat, idk why the fk they win anything, they look like cattle


very true, but im guessing it would be even worse, i hate the look of the modern bodybuilder, i love the 70s and 80s guys though, they were so much more athletic. the thing i hate about todays bodybuilders the most is probably the stomachs, they are just too big.

----------


## Amorphic

> lol, they alreay have bloated bellys and look fat, idk why the fk they win anything, they look like cattle


its just from the gh. next few years i think we'll see a reduction in gh gut.

----------


## Gears

> Yea its him. I dont care how he looks nowadays i just cant believe he participated in that video.


^agree

----------


## warchild

the day when bodybuilding gets gene reformation will be awesome

----------


## Rollin' Thunder

> the day when bodybuilding gets gene reformation will be awesome


yea that will be crazy

----------


## rhino1

yea....

----------


## 39+1

You cant keep it forever youngsters

----------


## ajdaddi

thats a shame :Frown:

----------


## xrame

damn not good to see

----------


## kaberle_15

Kevin had enough with bodybuilding and it's hard to keep that size when you an alcoholic. I just saw him at the olympia last weekend and he is still in shape just not big.

----------


## widowmaker2

wow thats crazy!

----------


## RancorPlague

Wow. Total transformation

----------


## 39+1

give the guy a break. it simple if your not 40 plus years old dont comment. age fck u up has he had any surgeries???? No, is he happy probably
YOUTH it is wasted on the young
you cant keep it forever..................unless your me

----------


## WDMF

> is a shock to see him in that shape but again as a few have said it is his own life and if he doesnt want to lift weights anymore its his choice.
> he is probably being smart aswell because if he kept his size he would of been a typecast actor and wouldnt of been taking seriously


^^^ That's some funny shit! Hollywood wont take him serious because his size, but they'll overlook the fact that he starred in a ridiculous role in a ridiculous video.

Hope the man is getting paid! :1laugh:

----------


## smokeyd

im scared now, i dont ever want that to happen to my, im buying a gym and someone to make sure i never miss a day of lifting again lol

----------


## yannick35

How long do you think someone can take massive amount of steroids like the pro do and stay like this forever.

The human body has its limits, has for kevin well at least he didnt get fat, he looks quit good being natural now and its good for him.

----------


## Armed&Dangerous

i heard kevin talking on a radio show and he said he can go from what he is now back to contest shape is 16 weeks.

----------


## GGallin

Really sad

----------


## lelyano23

ooooooooooooooooooooh my god

----------


## csavage0

I saw him at the arnold classic 09. He had a pencil neck. Thats him...

----------


## proironaust

Itseasy to bag him about being small and havin a pencil neck now.But look who his been.The moneys not in bodybuilding(which sucks)So id say his one of the smarter ones who go out and is alot healther now as well.

----------


## leanmuscle

Lost alot of size but he looks to be in good shape. Nothing wrong with that.

----------


## BigMatt

> how can people be "disgusted" with how he looks? its his life, who cares what he chooses to look like? pursuing any career is a good move, especially one with more longevity (compared to BB)



People are ****ing stupid, He can do what the **** he want with his life, Who cares some tools think about you.

Plus If Kevin Would get back on Training again and Gear, in 3 Months He would Look Better Than All the people on this Board.

For your Information Kevin has Been Starving Himself And OverDoing Cardio to lose muscle.

----------


## mrdieselone

WOW im stunned that he looks that way ..im going to have to take a breath and some meds to get over that video  :Frown:

----------


## SilverTest

a lot of bodybuilders loose size intentionally , nothing wrong with that at all , whats the big deal anyway , the guy just dont want to be really big anymore . Its not like he HAS TO stay HUUUUUUUUUUGE until he kicks his ass goodbye. its a part of his life that is over now.
i believe its a choice he took.

----------


## Zelos

yes, remember , steroids make all fake, you will never keep what you get now.
He 's lucky , he is not fat .

----------


## Ashop

> Agreed. When he first broke into acting, he was typecast in low-budget action flicks, because he was still pretty muscular. He looks like he's trying to break out from that mold, as actors like Bruce Willis have demonstrated their everyman versatility and ability to transcend genres. Personally, I thought he was hilarious and the drastic difference between how he looked during his competition days versus now made it even funnier.


Yeah,,,the new lack of size and muscularity,,he claims is for getting better roles as an actor. He was a great bodybuilder,,and I wish him the best.

----------


## Microbrew

He was still one of the best when he competed and with his genetics I believe he can be in contest shape in 16wks like he said. 

Micro

----------


## Turkish

Power to Kevin Leverone. It takes alot of guts to be able to put yourself out in the public eye, and on top of that in a comedy role taking the p*** out of himself as a well known bodybuilding.

He was an awesome pro and thats how I remember him!

----------


## tims1

he slimmed down because he wanting to start a movie career

----------


## warchild

i wonder when ppl say man you look small, cus i know that fs w/ my friends and my head

----------


## NathanSummers

> i heard kevin talking on a radio show and he said he can go from what he is now back to contest shape is 16 weeks.


And if i had wheels i'd be a wagon

----------


## Dirty_Daddy

He can do what he wants with his life...I just think he doesn't look very good for the weight he's in right now anyway...but that's just my point of view ^_^

----------


## DaBigGuy1

All I can say is: gutsy move for a video, and funny to boot! And yes, that is Kevin Levrone. He decided to pursue an acting career and being a full-blown massive bodybuider would not get him considered for many roles, pure and simple.

And trust me, you can't stay that big forever, even if you choose to do so.

So, more power to him and I wish him the best...you go, Kevin!

Ron III---III

----------


## freddyfresh33

wow hes 185 at the most funny vid of him though

----------


## liftw8t

its just amazing that he went from how he was to that i mean its all good he not fat or anything he's just not in competitive shape which is fine if you dont compete but if i didnt know who he was and saw him on the streets i wouldnt be disguited at how he looks he just looks normal.

----------


## jbm

is this true?

----------


## J431S

this is an interesting prove...but atleast he made it with medals to prove his valour to the name of the game and he meet great renowned celebrities too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUzJN...eature=related


 :7up:

----------


## GPS226

i just can't believe how bad his LEGS look...they look completely untrained...my legs were better than his when I was a college soccer player, before I ever lifted weights..

----------


## Tigershark

Well he certainly looks happy so I can't dis him for that. But he did hit the genetic jack pot that's for sure.

----------


## Mass760

Kevin's making a come back training again.Check out 
his web page.Hes made some decent gains in the past
few weeks..

----------


## Juturna

Hey - people move on to different things, but I still do feel it's a shame that he dropped it all just to act.. He could have maintained more weight I feel.

----------


## NS

He is returning to his former glory.

http://www.levronereport.com/index.html

----------


## Doc M

The guy is a genetic marvel and I personally think he looks good and healthy. And I think it was a good display of confidence to make a video like that making fun of yourself and the sport a little. And if he's trying to break into a new industry, being that big won't get him any serious looks. Just my opinion. 

Doc M

I thought the video was funny as hell though, especially when the guy is in the bathroom at the end shaving his chest.

----------


## gogetteratl

I met him about two weeks ago at the airport and he looked about 220. Definitely bigger than this video. I think he's making somewhat of a comeback. I can't wait to see it, the guy should have at least two Sandow's on his mantle.

----------


## alpmaster

Ugh, and apparently, he really isn't juicing. What is the point of this?

----------


## Narkissos

This is how he looks now after only 6 weeks of training:

**

----------


## Narkissos

He just submitted to a drug test to prove he's clean btw... Since Palumbo called him out.

Can you say owned?

----------


## longhorn814

he hit on me in the Hyatt bar this year at the Arnold!! Flattering, but Im not into guys!!

FYI..not saying anything bad..i think he was a great bodybuilder and should defintely have a sandow or two..he looked about 200 lbs when I saw him at the Arnold

----------


## F4iGuy

Awesome physique. He's putting in a lot of effort to promote the supplement. Whatever it is.

----------


## RBD85

> he hit on me in the Hyatt bar this year at the Arnold!! Flattering, but Im not into guys!!
> 
> FYI..not saying anything bad..i think he was a great bodybuilder and should defintely have a sandow or two..he looked about 200 lbs when I saw him at the Arnold


you saying hes gay?

----------


## anabolictonic

> you saying hes gay?


i think shes a chick?

Yer i heard he has slimmed down and intentionally lost muscle for acting and is now trying to gain back alot of what he lost but naturally in an attempt to inspire others.

I dont think ehs endorsing a supplement check out his website i think its purely for the fans. 

He is adding mass farking quick tho so dave palumbo called him out saying he was on steroids but he agreed to take a drug test and the results are goin straight to palumbo  :Smilie:  good on him!!

I think with his muscle memory (having been that big once before) and genetics is the reason he is putting it back on quickly.. plus his years of experience and trial and error so he knows what works with his body.


I also agree the GH makes the big body builders these days grosse! Love victor martinez hate his gut. Arnold is the king!

----------


## J431S

> This is how he looks now after only 6 weeks of training:
> 
> **


Not too bad for someone cycle-freee. I think he should have no regrets whatsoever!

You have change yourself Nark; u went from coffee brown to caramel brown. lol

----------


## Narkissos

> Not too bad for someone cycle-freee. I think he should have no regrets whatsoever!
> 
> You have change yourself Nark; u went from coffee brown to caramel brown. lol


LMAO!

Nice.  :Smilie:

----------


## J431S

on 2nd thought, I'm thinking maybe that's not u on the avater.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Narkissos

> on 2nd thought, I'm thinking maybe that's not u on the avater.


What do you mean?

----------


## Reed

Thats him for sure

----------


## diesel405

> been trolling these forums for years....just getting info and i always had admired kevin levrone for his arms and shoulders. i never thought i would see him in this state...someone please tell me this video is a fake and this guy is not really him just a look alike. please. If this is old news let me know....i usually troll many forums on bodybuilding and have never seen this.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...Lir9WECA&hl=en


Were all human bro... Im not looking foward to the day i cant or dont wanna train anymore. Live it up while ya can!

----------


## Narkissos

> Thats him for sure


I'm totally lost lol.

----------


## skinnypunk

You aint alone, I got lost too.

----------


## J431S

> What do you mean?


u guys change so quick...look at Leveron's or Arnold before-n-after pics...sometime it is hard to believe but i know looks can be decieving.
For u, u went from coffee-brown to caremel brown. lol

----------


## Reed

if you couldn't tell it may be the flash of the camera that is causing his skin color to look a bit different

----------


## Narkissos

Or it may be the lack of sunlight lol.

I live in the Caribbean... but I don't go into the sun much.

I only tan if I have a contest or photoshoot.  :Smilie: 

If you look at my pics though, you'll see all the tattoos are the same.

----------


## Reed

Nark this guy is sometimes a straight trip.  :LOL:  Your friends know it is you and thats all that matters  :Smilie:  or wait is that Ronnie Coleman

----------


## Narkissos

:LOL:

----------


## cartdam

wow man u gotta be kidding me well cant keep it foreever guys!!!!

----------


## Indymuscleguy

********Stunned***********

----------


## F4iGuy

Yea. Not many people have a tiny waist with lats like that. I'm jealous.

----------


## The One

that's not good

----------


## cfiler

It's sad, there is some other vids on his website of him training again and he does look super tiny.

 :Frown:

----------


## illwillogical

> It's sad, there is some other vids on his website of him training again and he does look super tiny.


That dude is big, he's not in pro condition, but I bet his arm's are already at least 19" and he is really coming up fast. There are a lot of guys that don't look as big in pics or video's, pros look a lot bigger in real life or in videos when you see them standing by average sized people.

----------


## bifda

> It's sad, there is some other vids on his website of him training again and he does look super tiny.


i take it you mean the Levrone report?

tiny? yea, like my ass!!

8 weeks has made a hell of a difference.

----------


## energizer bunny

any links to the levrone report??

----------


## BullDogg20

Here ya go

http://kevinlevrone.wordpress.com/

----------


## warchild

he just passed an aas test also after the last report

----------


## BullDogg20

Well, i am not so sure i believe that report, 40 lbs in 8 weeks on only good diet and supplements. hard to believe but i guess anything is possible!!

----------


## feeldapump89

That video was an embarrassment too himself nothing but.

----------


## energizer bunny

Bulldog.....cheers for the link.

----------


## acl1036

dude he looks like crap, what a waste

----------


## DarKOmeN

That is Crazy. Awesome bb aswell.

----------


## bass

> dude he looks like crap, what a waste


yup...exactly.

----------


## BennyLom

Think he looks pretty good in the video and he seems very comfortable like that. Anyways, as some of the other posters said, he's in pretty damn good shape again right now.

----------


## 66cobra

Its called BURN OUT my friends...Yes one day you will stop lifting weights/body building for family commitments, work or just plain had enough and moved on to some thing else...I for one can relate to Kevin.. Kevin had been shafted in many ways in body building, also hardcore body building does take toll on your body and eventually you break down... Remember body building contests is an "Opinion Sport" when your at the top like that a lot of "other" factors come into play...I am glad to see Kevin back in the gym..Maybe one day I will do the same....

----------


## h8nzpd

He looks alot younger now then he did in 2002 lol

----------


## zackle

hahaha

----------


## Machdiesel

Levrone Is a genetic FREAK!!! In many interviews he said he would only train/diet 3 months out of the year for competitions. The rest of the year he would coast and not really care. He said he didn't want it to take over his life. Not sure if this makes him lazy/unmotivated or just a freak. Bottom line don't try this at home. 
That being said I wonder how good he could of been if he really committed himself and trained year round

----------


## DCI

I think everyone here is like me jealous as **** if all of the above is true.

----------


## bjpennnn

he has a website man you can check it out. he is in better shape as of now don tknow when that video was filmed.

----------


## stevey_6t9

yeh hes gota thing on youtube now. hes pretty big now

----------


## onetime42

Regardless of what is being said about him, the man is a bodybuilding icon, with or without aas. Any of us would kill to have this dude's physique. I'm jealous of the fact that he looks as good now as he did 15 years ago. I wish him the best no matter what he puts his heart into. He seems like a genuinely cool guy.

----------


## corsa5000

i just cant believe how big he got in the levrone report in like 8 weeks. even if he was using gear thats still very impressive. lucky mo fo

----------


## SlimJoe

> Regardless of what is being said about him, the man is a bodybuilding icon, with or without aas. Any of us would kill to have this dude's physique. I'm jealous of the fact that he looks as good now as he did 15 years ago. I wish him the best no matter what he puts his heart into. He seems like a genuinely cool guy.


i agree with that comment

----------


## AnimalJ

> Levrone Is a genetic FREAK!!! In many interviews he said he would only train/diet 3 months out of the year for competitions. The rest of the year he would coast and not really care. He said he didn't want it to take over his life. Not sure if this makes him lazy/unmotivated or just a freak. Bottom line don't try this at home. 
> That being said I wonder how good he could of been if he really committed himself and trained year round


if it aint broke dont fix it  :7up:

----------


## layeazy

yeah the guys funny as i saw him in his video full blown hes hilarious and has an amazing work ethic plus the good genetics dont hurt lol

----------


## makelovenotwar21

holy shit my mind is blown

----------


## critical

he looks a lot better now compared to how he looked in the comedy video. i guess he's going to be displaying his transformation on his website sometime this month. stay tuned

----------


## MAKAVELI The Don

The People's Champ ....

----------


## Bossman

For all of those newbs that ask, "Will I be able to keep my gains when I go off", here is a good example of what happens. NO you can't.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> For all of those newbs that ask, "Will I be able to keep my gains when I go off", here is a good example of what happens. NO you can't.


thats true to an extent.

but a defiant yes when your levrones size, mind you he took 4 years off training.

----------


## sean_holland

Its funny to see Kevin that small, but maybe Body building just wasn't in his heart. He just used great genetics and will power and focus to make a solid career. I'm happy for him if he's happy.

He still has a better body than 95% of civilians.

----------


## Bossman

> thats true to an extent.
> 
> but a defiant yes when your levrones size, mind you he took 4 years off training.


You won't keep anything beyond your natural potential. For long....

----------


## stevey_6t9

> You won't keep anything beyond your natural potential. For long....


good answer,

then why does everyone on here say train naturally til you hit your genetic limit then take aas, when clearly you WILL lose it because your over your genetic potential. 

lol

----------


## Gear

Bet you he feels much better the way he is now though... funny show! Thanks for posting!

-Gear

----------


## the big 1

in reality he still looks better than most guys his age, its just a shock to see him so thinned out because of how huge he once was...

but i think he still has muscle memory...check it out...a recent transformation...

----------


## Monstruoso

> in reality he still looks better than most guys his age



in reality he looks better than 90% of people in here

----------

